# Paph spicerianum x haynaldianum



## emydura (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is an old hybrid, Paph Carnusianum, which was registered in 1891. I got this one off Roy. This hybrid is way better than I would have imagined. A small compact plant which puts on a great display with towering spikes. I'm happy with 3 flowers a spike as well. I can't get more than 3 flowers on my haynaldianum itself. Overall this hybrid is a winner. Thanks Roy.


Paph Carnusianum (spicerianum x haynaldianum)


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 27, 2012)

Very , very nice. Either for the genus Paphiopedilum or Cattleya I often wonder why the former hybrids are not remake using the very beautiful clones selected that currently exist.


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stunning display. I love it! Great photo -the first one!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 27, 2012)

Stunning. I'm patiently waiting for my alba philippinense to flower so I can put some spicerianum pollen on it to remake Paph Astraea. But it looks like I have to try the haynaldianum cross as well. That is a spectacular plant with stunning flowers! Good growing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 27, 2012)

You're right about that David, "Way better then expected". Low expectations is probable the driving force behind the reason really old crosses aren't re-made. In addition there is too much "new" stuff out there to revisit the old stuff for hybridizers.


----------



## Spaph (Jun 27, 2012)

Great primary and clone you have! What a blooming.


----------



## physiognomy (Jun 27, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing... I know I've never seen this cross before.


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2012)

Great image on #2.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2012)

I like that -- the spotting and colors are excellent. So are your photos, David.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 27, 2012)

Interesting hybrid! I like it.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice. I like it.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 27, 2012)

Very interesting outcome !!!! Great plant and pics (as usual) !!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 28, 2012)

Splendid! Love it...


----------



## Secundino (Mar 2, 2013)

*wow*

But this is just gorgeous! Just found it and kind of fell in love! Great lush plant and marvellous flowers! Thanks!
Would like to see more of these old hybrids, they deserved beeing more popular.


----------



## Amadeus (Mar 2, 2013)

Omg, how did I miss this? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2013)

a very good mix of the best of both parents


----------



## emydura (Mar 2, 2013)

Secundino said:


> But this is just gorgeous! Just found it and kind of fell in love! Great lush plant and marvellous flowers! Thanks!
> Would like to see more of these old hybrids, they deserved beeing more popular.



It is a co-incidence you found this now as it is in flower again with 3 spikes. I would have posted a photo yesterday but it is currently sitting at our autumn show and I will get it back later today. One of the judges said "that is way better than I could ever have imagined".


----------



## Secundino (Mar 2, 2013)

Waiting for those photos - green with envy!!!


----------



## Hera (Mar 2, 2013)

That's pretty spectacular. Now the question is where can I get one !


----------



## Secundino (Mar 3, 2013)

Somewhere in Australia, I reckon.:rollhappy:


----------



## nathalie (Mar 3, 2013)

Very very nice ! I love


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2013)

Secundino said:


> Somewhere in Australia, I reckon.:rollhappy:



I wish!


----------



## emydura (Mar 3, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> I wish!



You should have got one off Nicky Zurcher when you got your Iantha Stage. oke:

That is where this plant is from.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful blooms!


----------

